# floating cursor



## eviolette

I have a Dell Latitude D600 Laptop. I have a problem with a floating cursor. The computer is out of warranty and I was wondering if anyone out there had run into this sort of problem before. I think it has something to do with the center mouse in the keypad. It seems to happen more oftern when I am typing and when I rest my hands on the laptop. I can not seem to disable this mouse to see if this would help. I appreciate any feedback.
Thanks


----------



## Cromewell

You mean the curser drifts off and you cannot control it anymore?  It's happened to me, I just used the keyboard to do what I had to. You may want to try this:





> In Windows XP, Go to Control Panel, Click on Mouse, and then click on "Device Settings" tab. Then check the radio botton which says "Disable Point Stick". And then the mouse drifting problem goes away. So if you are using Windows, get the Synaptics driver and disable the "point stick" mouse. No need to open the laptop and cut the cable.


This is a more uh...permanent fix: http://gimbo.org.uk/archives/2005/11/fixing_mouse_dr_2.html

This is a better solution than cable cutting but again requires you to open it up and fiddle around http://www.laptopsunlimited.com/dellmouse/dellmouse.htm


----------



## phoenix144

*This IS the solution*

If you have a Dell, and you have the Alps touchpad, just open the touchpad utility select device and disable the pointing stick there...You do NOT have to open the laptop, you do NOT have to cut anything.  You do NOT have to download drivers for Vista Win7, or anything else.

Use the current driver V71.102.A03 which is almost certainly what you have unless your laptop is very old.  If you don't have the above Alps driver just go to Support @ dell .com


----------



## Cromewell

phoenix144 said:


> If you have a Dell, and you have the Alps touchpad, just open the touchpad utility select device and disable the pointing stick there...You do NOT have to open the laptop, you do NOT have to cut anything.  You do NOT have to download drivers for Vista Win7, or anything else.
> 
> Use the current driver V71.102.A03 which is almost certainly what you have unless your laptop is very old.  If you don't have the above Alps driver just go to Support @ dell .com



I'm pretty sure that's what I posted before the other stuff about opening it up and cutting stuff or doing anything else  And I really don't think this needed ressurecting....


----------



## Bodaggit23

Cromewell said:


> And I really don't think this needed ressurecting....



Why don't these threads get closed or deleted?


----------



## johnb35

If anything, they should be closed but not deleted as they will no longer appear in the search if threads were deleted.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Why not create a thread in the Mod/Admin section called "Trash"?

That's what we used to do, so everyone could keep their posts, but the topics would never get resurrected.


----------



## Cromewell

These aren't closed or deleted so that if someone finds it they can say they've tried everything and still have the problem. Ressurecting old posts isn't necessarily a bad thing, it only is if you don't add anything useful.


----------

